
Ask HN: What laptop computer do you currently use? - jai_
Mostly out curiosity for me, but I think it would be interesting to know which laptops Hackernews likes to use for the mobile (or maybe non-mobile) computing.<p>I don&#x27;t aim for this to be recommendation thread but more of quasi-survey.<p>Maybe follow a template like this?<p>Laptop model:<p>CPU:<p>RAM:<p>Screen:<p>Personal comments:
======
CyberFonic
Laptop model: Samsung ChromeBook

CPU: ARM

RAM: 4MB

Screen: 11"

Personal comments: 5-7 hours battery life. Sufficient when out and about to
get stuff done without having to lug around a power adaptor. Used to use a
2009 MacBook Pro, but the battery (3rd party replacement) life is only 1.5
hours or so. Not enough to get me through a day.

For getting work done efficiently, I prefer my desktop system with 3 LCDs, 2
landscape and 1 portrait for editing code, etc. I find even the biggest
laptops limiting in terms of sufficient screen space to edit code, refer to
specifications and test the application. With 3 screens I typically have 5
concurrent windows and a total of around 15-20 windows (not counting browser
tabs). Also helps that the desktop has 64MB RAM and quad core CPU. And the
best part is that it cost less than the MacBook Pro that I was tempted to buy.

~~~
ArtWomb
Am with you mate regarding the Samsung Chromebook 3. Terrific portable for
coffee shop use. My goal was to use it as a workstation without ever entering
developer mode and so far have succeeded. The browser based SSH app and a
cloud vm suffice.

The one thing I have not been able to get working is a self hosted Cloud 9
Core IDE instance running in the browser tab. I would be very interested in
building or producing an ultra lite weight, kid-friendly, self-hosted cloud
IDE specifically for ChromeOS ;)

~~~
quaquaqua1
Why not just put Lubuntu on the SSD inside the Chromebook? I'm assuming the
application in question runs on Linux but not ChromeOS.

I ask because I am thinking about buying a refurbished chromebook for $80 and
throwing Lubuntu straight on it and never looking back :)

------
jerome-jh
I am not a gamer. I buy all my laptops second hand. Current one is a Lenovo
Thinkpad X??, 14" IPS screen, mate of course. Linux support may require you to
tinker a bit.

I like a lot the Dell Latitude line, they all have a mate screen but not
always IPS, and they used to have a real keyboard, not chicklet. Supported by
Linux 100% straight out of a normal installation.

My kids have Fujitsu Siemens with Wacom digitizers, 13" screen, lovely
keyboard: very sturdy, but hefty by current standards. My wife has the only
new laptop of the family, a Dell Inspiron 13", thin and light.

I only buy with Core i5, i7 CPU's, seldom Core i3.

At work, they buy HP and I would not recommend.

You can infer my requirements: real CPU, reliability (pro oriented product
lines), mate screen with stable colors, very good keyboard. That last point is
getting harder and harder to fullfill.

------
likeclockwork
Laptop model: Thinkpad X1 Yoga (2nd Gen / 2017)

CPU: i7-7600U

RAM: 16 GB

Screen: 2560x1440 14" OLED touchscreen

Personal comments: I usually work on a desktop but I use this when I'm
roaming. I run Archlinux on it. I prefer black backgrounds and love the way
they look on OLED, very easy on the eyes, especially at night. I did use it
docked in tent mode with two external monitors via a thunderbolt dock for
several months while I was in need of a desktop upgrade and it kept up with my
workload (mostly docker containers).

------
K2h
Laptop model: Lenovo Thinnkpad T460P

CPU: I7-6820HQ quad core 8MB L3 cache

RAM: 32GB

Screen: 3K matte

Personal comments: has integrated intel 530 and Geforce 940MX 2GB graphics. so
far haven't used GeForce but got it just in case. upgraded from 8 to 32GB and
added M.2 SSD in first month of ownership. New from Lenovo, paid $200 for 3
year battery coverage, had new battery sent year 2 and nearing end of
warrenty, asked for 3rd battery from warranty so paid for itself. purchased
dock for $25 off ebay (very good dock). used docked 90% of the time. first
machine purchased for personal use at home in about 10 years. excelent
keyboard. exact layout I prefer after swap CTRL and FN keys in bios for
botttom left of keyboard)

Cons: screen is a tad dark in bright environments, ok otherwise. even with
power levels turned way down (CPU, screen, etc) still not a long laster on
battery power. No USB3?

final: for $400 used on ebay, I would snap this thing up in an instant and
expect to run it for 5 more years. solid workhorse if you arn't hauling it
around the world. for world traveler with wimpy arms would have looked harder
at the X1 carbon.

------
quaquaqua1
Considering buying a passively cooled mini PC case and a mobo with a
CPU/integrated graphics, sodimm memory, and lots of USB 3.0 ports.

Then I will connect keyboard, headphones, mouse, USB monitor (!), external
power all modularly.

Sure it will be a little clunky compared to a laptop, but it will also be
supremely upgradable

~~~
CyberFonic
Good call! If you don't need to do heavy computing on the road, then a
smartphone is often all you need. Compared to most notebooks and a mini PC is
a far more upgradeable.

------
staz
Laptop model: Lenovo Thinkpad T460p

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz

RAM: 16GB

Screen: 14" 2560x1440 usually dock it with a secondary screen

Personal comments:

* It's my sole computer so I use it for everything, from working to gaming (it has an integrated Nvida 940MX)

* The battery has gone shitty after 3 years and only hold 1 hours of charge so I need to buy a replacement. A part from that I really like it.

* Previously I had second hand Dell my whole life I don't regret the switch too much even if the XPS 13 is really tempting me. I also hesitate to buy a secondary laptop for my travel abroad which would be smaller and lighter and that I could afford to get stolen but I'm still on the fence.

* I find the dock really nice but wish they were cheaper

~~~
ThePhysicist
Interesting, I also use a T460p (32 GB with a second m.2 harddrive), my
battery still has 92 % capacity after more than three years. Do you also have
a Sanyo battery? I think batteries are often sourced from different companies
so you might have gotten a bad one. Did you often completely discharge it? I
heard that charge/discharge patterns can have a large influence on the
capacity.

I also really like the T460p, three years in it still works great, is easy to
upgrade and not too heavy.

~~~
staz
> Do you also have a Sanyo battery?

No idea

> Did you often completely discharge it? I heard that charge/discharge
> patterns can have a large influence on the capacity.

yes. I heard recently that there was also the trick/settings of not recharging
it completely but I may be too late for that. Also wondering if the Linux
battery management may have something to do with it.

------
jolmg
Laptop model: Panasonic CF-C2

CPU: Intel Core i5 3427U

RAM: 4 GB

Screen: 12.5"

Personal comments: It's a toughbook, sturdy enough that I feel comfortable
grabbing it by the screen and jiggling it around in the air with one hand. It
has a strap on the back which makes me feel comfortable enough to throw a few
punches with it in my hand, holding it with my palm facing down. It also has a
small internal battery in addition to its removable battery which is meant to
hot-swap the battery without turning the computer off or connecting it to the
wall. Its HDD/SSD can be changed with no tool besides your bare hands. It has
a spring-loaded sliding switch for power that needs you to hold it for a
second to activate it, so it can't be accidentally turned on. Its power plug
is big and sturdy, not flimsy or likely to break at all. It has a touchscreen
and stylus-pen with a slot to hold it. It's also convertible with the screen
flipping 180 degrees sideways.

------
slow_donkey
Laptop model: Thinkpad T440p

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-4710MQ CPU @ 2.50GHz × 8

RAM: 12GB

Screen: 14" Matte

Personal comments: Debian works well. Wish I upgraded the screen. Battery life
is meh ~4hrs and drains while sleeping. Bit thick and takes a lot of space in
backpack.

Intermittently, the fan will sound like it's hitting something and make a
terrible whirring noise. Gets taken care of by a few spurts of compressed air.

Used as my 'desktop' at home.

\---

Laptop model: Mackbook Pro 2015

CPU: i5 - 2.7ghz

RAM: 8GB

Screen: 13"

Personal comments: Decent battery life and works well for travel. Good
keyboard like T440p. Not a fan of the OS but hardware-wise works very well.

Used as my personal travel laptop.

\---

Laptop model: Mackbook Pro 2018

CPU: i7?

RAM: 16GB

Screen: 15"

Personal comments: Very good battery life. 15" is bigger than I'm used to, but
I've started to appreciate the screen real estate without external monitor.
Probably my least favorite laptop to use simply because the keys consistently
double tap and I can't feel for fn keys (fn, volume, brightness). Work-
provided laptop.

In summary, I'd lean towards a Thinkpad carbon for the ideal combination of
portability, keyboard, and ability to run Linux. Never appreciated quality
screens until using Macs - will definitely be upgrading future laptop screens.

------
Infinitesimus
Laptop model: Huawei Matebook Pro CPU: i7-8550U RAM: 16GB Screen: 3000x2000
13.9 in screen Personal comments

I tend to be picky over hardware and prefer windows for personal use (just
habit since I've used it for over eons)

I wanted a 4 core chip and until 8th gen, they were mostly 35W+ chips. I had a
surface prior and loved the 3:2 aspect ratio so that was a must as well...an
option that's severely limited my choices.

It came down to the surface laptop (thicker bezels, no dgpu and Intel still
cant make a good dgpu to save their lives) or the Matebook.

I've accepted that windows laptops (and the OS) are still years away from the
fluidity of using a touchpad on a macbook with virtual desktops and animation
fluidity but overall, it's been a fantastic purchase form the MS store with
great battery life and the portability I want in a ... well, portable device.

My ideal device is still 8 cores (15W or less with room to consume 25W across
a couple of cores), 13.9 - 16" screen in a 14" laptop form-factor, 8hr +
battery life with weighing about 3lbs or less...

------
EnderMB
Laptop Model: Surface Book 1

CPU: Intel Skylake dual-core processor 3.4 GHz

RAM: 16GB

Screen: 13.5", 3000×2000 (267 PPI) LCD

Personal Comments: I bought the Surface Book after waiting for years for a new
MBP release, and despite owning it for around three years it's as fast and
functional as it was back then. It's without a doubt the best laptop I've ever
owned, and I couldn't recommend it enough.

~~~
slipwalker
these specs look great. Which OS are you running on this ?

------
Washuu
Laptop model: 2015 15" MacBook Pro

CPU: Intel i7-4870HQ 2.5ghz

RAM: 16GB

Screen: 2880x1800 Retina

Personal comments: Has the good keyboard, SD card slot for my camera's cards,
plenty of ports, and powerful enough for everything it needs to do. Storage
can be upgraded to larger and faster NVMe drives if desired. The recalled
bulging battery is a great conversation piece at 35,000 feet.

------
danieldk
Laptop model: MacBook Pro 2018

CPU: 2.3 GHz quad-core Intel Core i5 (8259U)

RAM: 8GB

Screen: 13"

Personal comments: The hardware is great. Haven't had problems with the
keyboard of this generation. Touch ID is awesome. The touch bar is annoying.
Would have liked more non-USB-C port. macOS is in a downward spiral, so I am
mostly using my NUC8i5BEH desktop machine with NixOS.

~~~
simonklitj
Honest question: How do you see macOS going in a downward spiral? What
features are you missing, and how has it become unusable for you? Just
curious!

~~~
danieldk
But let me give some random examples that annoy me:

\- macOS used to follow very consistent UI guidelines. Now Apple's
applications are all over the place. It gets even worse with Catalyst.

\- Stagnation of the development of low-level features. Where is the
equivalent of user namespaces, container facilities?

\- Invention of their own graphics standards, which makes life for scientific
computing hard. Apple used to be a relatively good citizen, supporting OpenGL,
proposing OpenCL. Now we have Metal. Which may be great for games and
uniformity with iOS. But scientific computing has settled on CUDA, OpenCL, and
ROCm. Apple supports none of these technologies. (Imagine being able to hook
up an eGPU and experiment with some neural networks before doing the heavy
work on a server.)

\- Since several versions PDFKit (such as Preview) applications have become
very unreliable. E.g. you used to be able to regenerate LaTeX files with the
PDF open in Preview and it would just rerender the PDF. Now it crashes a lot
of times.

\- macOS has introduced notification center, but there is no option to turn it
off, besides changing the do not disturb time period from e.g. 9:00 to 8:59.

\- Catalina introduces a read-only system volume. In principle this is ok, but
they have made it so that you have to jump through hoops if you have something
that installs into a top-level directory (e.g. a package manager). You have to
use a new configuration mechanism that creates a folder that only exists
virtually, reboot, create an APFS volume and edit _fstab_ to mount it
automatically.

\- Notarization, which gives Apple even more control over what gets run on
macOS. Yes, I know that you can circumvent it, but that's not what many users
will do. So, before I could just sign my Qt app, now I have to run it through
Apple and set up a command-line workflow to do it.

\- Applications trail iOS versions. E.g. Messages only has a subset of the
features of iOS Messages.

\- Dropping applications that users have developed workflows around. E.g.
Aperture, the original iWork (for years, the new iWork based on the iOS
version did not support features such as linked text boxes).

\- Breaking Safari extensions for the second time (in Catalina the Safari
extension gallery is not supported anymore). No more uBlock, vimmy, etc.

Disclaimer: used OS X from 2007. I am not claiming it is all bad. But I think
macOS has more and more become a consumer platform and has become
significantly worse for developers, scientists, etc.

~~~
simonklitj
Thank you for the very thorough answer; a lot I wasn't aware of. Well, I guess
it does really coincides with the general development the macOS hardware has
taken as well, prioritizing consumers above power users.

------
MildlySerious
Laptop model: Dell XPS 13 (9380)

CPU: Intel i7-8565U 4.6GHz

RAM: 16GB LPDDR3, 2.133 MHz

Screen: 1920x1080

Personal comments: I'm not 100% satisfied with the Ubuntu x Thunderbolt Dock
combo yet, but it generally works without problems now. Other than that it
feels very high quality and I'm happy with the device.

------
danbolt
13” MacBook Pro, mid-2012 edition (non-retina)

The disk has been replaced with an SSD and I’ve replaced the RAM with 16GB.
The battery will likely need to be replaced next as well. I’m hoping to use it
as long as possible.

~~~
CyberFonic
Ah, YES! an older MBP which can be user upgraded. In my experience the 3rd
party replacement batteries don't seem to last as long as the original Apple
battery did. Perhaps, I should have done my research first. With the SSD and
extra RAM it probably runs faster than the current versions and without having
keyboard problems.

I'm still using my 2009 MBP, so if you look after it, it should last for quite
some time yet.

------
8fingerlouie
Laptop Model: Eve V

CPU: Intel 7th Gen Core i5-7Y54

RAM: 8GB

Screen: 12.3 inch IGZO LCD 2880x1920 resolution

Personal comments:

* I do most of my CPU intensive work on a regular old box, or a mainframe, and both can be used via remote access, so for travel i like to keep it light.

* My travel requirements are pretty much VPN, web, mail, pdf/epub, SSH, Sublime Text/Merge, and the odd Python script.

* The EVE V was not my first choice, but it has surprised me by being a great little performer that is easy to stow away, and it has lots and lots of ports:
    
    
        2x USB-A 3.0 
        1x USB 3.0 USB-C 
        1x Thunderbolt 3 USB-C 
        1x 3.5mm audio 
        1x Micro SDXC reader
    

* I also have an old 2015 MB Pro Retina 13" that i use on and off.

------
sellingwebsite
Laptop model: Early 2015 Macbook Pro Retina

CPU: 2.7 GHz Intel Core i5

RAM: 8 GB 1867 MHz DDR3

Storage: 128GB SSD

Screen: 13" Retina

Personal comments: Purchased a few weeks ago for $850 (110 charge cycles). My
first Apple computer and it has been great so far. Great screen, plethora of
ports, long-lasting battery (6-8 hrs), usable keyboard, speedy SSD, and there
is a Magsafe! Screen flickers, especially in Safari and iTerm2 are really
annoying tho. Firefox is draining my battery like there is no tomorrow, so
don't use it much for now (it was my daily driver on Ubuntu). I couldn't get
Airdrop to work, however hard I tried, even though Bluetooth is working fine.

~~~
mplanchard
Just saw this in another thread. Apparently FF Nightly has decreased power
usage on MacOS by 3x or so with a recent release:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/whimboo/status/116843752435789824...](https://mobile.twitter.com/whimboo/status/1168437524357898240)

------
pmlnr
Laptop model: Lenovo ThinkPad X250

CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-5200U Processor (3M Cache, Up to 2.70 GHz)

RAM: 8GB

Screen: 12.5" matte* FHD ( 00HN899 I believe)

Personal comments: LTE replaced with 128GB SSD + 1 TB HDD. Debian 10,
everything happy. Had to change both batteries since having it (~3 years).
Battery life could be better, but I gave up tuning for it. New keyboards,
ended up loving it. The low profile TrackPoint is much worse, than the old
ones (compared to X200, T400, X60s). Quiet, but can get a bit warm. Tiny
enough, still has space for a full 2.5" drive.

* note that modern "matte" is not oldschool matte.

------
jai_
To kick this off

Laptop model: Lenovo S20-30

CPU: Intel Celeron, dual core @ 2.16GHz

RAM: 2GB DDR3

Screen: 11.6" Matte black 1366x768

Personal comments:

Bought this laptop in my second year of university only to use for light
browsing and text editing. It's held up quite well over the years and despite
being very underpowered I ended up completing all my programming coursework on
it. I guess it would be classified as a netbook type and it seems they don't
make them anymore, which is a shame. Has been happily running the same install
of Arch Linux since 2015.

------
davidgerard
Lenovo X250 with 16GB RAM. Running Xubuntu 18.04. Getting flaky - I think I
need to reseat the touchpad connector - and the battery's worn out and only
holds a charge for 20-30 minutes. But it's been good enough to live on for the
past while.

It's a work laptop, and I have an X390 with 32GB on order to replace it ...
which might arrive one day!

Increasingly fond of my Samsung Tab A 2016 as a book reader, very good for
comics.

------
dagw
Lenovo P72

CPU: 6 core Xeon

RAM: 64 GB

Screen: Honestly not sure.

Personal comments: Terrible laptop with useless battery life, perfectly fine
(if very overpriced) workstation. It basically never leaves my desk and
docking station. The only reason I have it is because my company introduced a
laptop only policy last upgrade cycle, and this was the only laptop they
offered at the time with 64 GB of RAM and 1 TB HDD. Would trade it tomorrow
for a P52.

------
DanBC
I use a Dell Latitude E7440

Intel Core i5-4300U

8 GB ram

1366 x 768 matte screen

Running Windows 10 pro. I bought it second hand for £200.

I like it. It's robust enough for my use. It has a trackpoint which I like.
The battery life isn't great, especially compared to the new netbook-like
machines which can have 10 hour battery lives.

The only demanding use it gets is WWW which feels weird to say but there you
go. I mostly use it for torrenting films and tv shows.

------
mikro2nd
None. I dislike the form factor enough that I'll stick with an old-school
desktop machine at my usual place of work and my phone/tablet anywhere else.
If I need to do serious typing-type work somewhere else, the destination
(client) will no-doubt provide. I've never noticed the lack, and it makes
getting through airports a bit easier.

------
statictype
Laptop model: Customized MacBook Pro 2017

CPU: i5

RAM: 16 GB

Screen:13” retina

Personal comments: Ample RAM and CPU. Nice screen. Passably good battery life.

Shitty keyboard.

Randomly heats up and fan randomly gets noisy.

Needing a dongle for everything is annoying and feels like a practical joke
being played on us.

If you are unwilling to use Windows - I guess this is the least crappy laptop
you can get.

I didn’t get a touch bar model so I can’t really comment on how useless it may
be.

------
sysrpl
Laptop model: Dell Vostro 1500

CPU: 2.4Ghz Intel T8300 Core2Duo

RAM: 4GB

Screen: 1280x800

Personal comments: It has a 60GB SSD, and is absolutely silent and doesn't
even get warm. Runs Linux Mint 19.01 Cinnamon just fine. I use Chrome,
Lazarus, VSCode, DBeaver, Gimp, Audacity, Terminal all just fine. Everything
runs fast and I see no reason to upgrade to a newer laptop.

------
paco3346
Laptop model: Dell XPS 9570

CPU: Intel Core i7-9750H (4.5 GHz)

RAM: 32GB DDR4 2666MHz

Screen: 1920x1080 (I almost always use an external monitor)

Storage: 1 TB Intel 970 Pro self encrypting NVMe

Personal comments: Running Arch Linux. Use with 3 Dell U2715H 2560x1440
monitors (2 via TB, 1 via HDMI). I do a lot of work with VM and container
automation hence the crazy amount of memory.

------
sebst
Laptop model: 15" MacBook Pro Mid 2014

CPU: 2,5GHz i7

RAM: 16 GB

Screen: Retina 15"

Personal comments: Waiting for the rumored 16" MBP to upgrade. Works still
like a charm, in spite of being 5 years old now. The screen loses its
reflection layer a little bit and I'm out of the replacement program.

------
qzx_pierri
Thinkpad T450. Good battery life. Modular components, great GNU/Linux and *BSD
support. I might upgrade my display to an IPS panel though for better viewing
angles.

------
chrisbennet
Laptop Model: Lenovo X1 Extreme 1st Gen

CPU: Intel Core i7-8850H CPU @ 2.60 2.59 GHz

RAM: 32.0 GB

Screen: 3840x2160 15.6"

Personal comments: I keep the laptop closed at home and use it with a couple
of monitors: Dell UltraSharp 38" Curved Monitor 3840x1600 and a Dell 27"
U2718Q 3840x2160 Windows 10

------
bestest
\- 2015 MB PRO 16GB 13" i5

\- 2018 MB PRO 16GB 15" i7

Love them. The latter took some time to getting used to keyboard-and-topbar-
wise, but it's all a blast now.

No external mice and keyboards. Apple touchpads are simply amazing — can't
find no competition for them.

------
mister_hn
Laptop model: Lenovo IdeaPad U430 Touch - 2013

CPU: Intel Core i5 4th Gen

RAM: 8 GB RAM DDR3

Screen: 14" \- 1366x768

Personal Notes: Works perfectly with Linux (ArchLinux, Ubuntu). GPU is mixed
(NVidia Optimus, Intel + Nvidia 730M 2G), works fine with bumblebee and Steam

------
pmontra
Laptop model: HP ZBook 15 (2014)

CPU: i7 4800MQ

RAM: 32 GB

Screen: 1920 x 1080 matte

Storage: 2x1 TB SSD

Personal comments: Very upgradeable and serviceable. Good keyboard but it
seems to last two years for me. Heavy power brick. Unfortunately with a
numberpad. Ubuntu 16.04 runs well on it.

------
qubex
iPad Pro (2018) 11” with WiFi and Cellular running the latest beta of iPadOS
(iOS13) with an Logitech folio keyboard... it’s not a laptop _replacement_ ,
but it is a laptop _alternative_

------
gargravarr
Work:

Laptop model: Dell Precision M3520

CPU: i7 7820HQ 2.9GHz

RAM: 32GB DDR4 (upgradeable)

Screen: 15" 1920x1080 matte

Comments: If you want something fast to get work done on, I cannot fault this
machine. The keyboard is great, the chassis is a good size, shape and weight
(I like "traditional" laptop designs), screen is very readable, touchpad works
well, hardware is expandable (HDD, SSD, RAM and wifi card), has lots of ports
(3x USB3 A, HDMI, Thunderbolt 3 USB-C, ethernet, even has a VGA port!).
Battery life on the Intel GPU is 4-5 hours, which is good for the power it
packs, and drastically lower on the nVidia Quadro card (I keep it set on the
Intel since I don't need graphics performance). I run Ubuntu 18.04 on it with
the Cinnamon desktop environment. I use almost every feature of this laptop on
a daily basis. The only thing I dislike is the pointing stick, which is
oversensitive and not adjustable, so I ignore it.

\---

Personal:

Laptop model: Clevo P641RE

CPU: i7 6700HQ 2.6GHz

RAM: 16GB DDR4 (upgradeable)

Screen: 14" 1920x1080 matte

Comments: powerful, compact and extremely expandable, but perhaps too far down
the 'power is everything' route. Battery lasts 1 hour on the nVidia Geforce
970m GPU even at idle, and 2 days in sleep mode. Doesn't work on planes (fires
up and clicks off, even with the battery charged). 4x USB3.0 ports, HDMI,
ethernet, 2x DisplayPort. Awful keyboard (requires very firm presses),
passable trackpad. Good screen. Spec'd to be powerful enough to last me ~5
years. Also runs Ubuntu 18.04 with Cinnamon. Has a SATA SSD for primary and
smaller NVMe disk for Steam. 10/10 performance, 5/10 usability.

Laptop model: MacBook Pro Retina 2014 15"

CPU: i7 4870HQ 2.5GHz

RAM: 16GB DDR3 (soldered)

Screen: Retina 15" glossy (2880x1800)

Comments: Extremely portable, sturdy and usable. Great keyboard, touchpad and
extremely nice screen. Fantastic battery life for its age. Decent ports (2
USB3.0, HDMI, 2 Thunderbolt 2). Lightweight, portable and fast. Has MagSafe
power. Gets very hot in use and the metal case is not suitable as a laptop.
MacOS GPU switching works very well. Runs Mac OS 10.14. Crippled by Mac OS
restrictions and inability to upgrade parts (RAM, SSD is proprietary, battery
is glued in) plus limited expansion (nobody got behind Thunderbolt 2, did
they?). Probably Apple's most balanced and usable offering ever.

------
jononomo
MacBook Pro, Retina, 13-inch, Mid 2014

2.6 GHz Intel Core i5

8 GB 1600 MHz DDR3

Graphics: Intel Iris 1536 MB

Ports: HDMI, USB3 x 2, SDXC, Thunderbolt x 2, headphones -- and I use all of
them!

I really like this laptop.

------
coffeebean
Laptop model: ASUS Q504U

CPU: i5

RAM: 12 GB

Screen: 15.6

Personal comments: Purchased because I needed the extra ram to run VMs. It's
thin and light, and gets about 4 hours on the battery.

------
bishalb
Alienware R3 17" i7 6820hk with 980m graphics and 16Gb RAM. I am not a gamer,
it's just my work computer.

------
chrisbennet
Laptop Model: Lenovo X1 Carbon 6th Gen

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-8650U

RAM: 16 GB

Screen: 14.0" HDR WQHD (2560 x 1440)

Personal comments: This is my Linux laptop.

~~~
chrisbennet
How does this rate a down vote???

------
jdmg94
Laptop model: XPS 9370

CPU: 8th Gen i7

RAM: 16Gb

Screen: 13" 4k

Personal comments: 4k screens are a double-edged sword, wish linux support was
better.

------
arcewut
Laptop model: Macbook Pro 2017 (Two thunderbolts 3 ports)

CPU: 2,3GHz i5

RAM: 8GB

Screen: 13"

Personal comments: best machine ever created.

------
kevinherron
Work: 2018 MBP (6-core i9, 32gb ram, 1TB SSD)

Home: X1C6 (4-core i7, 16gb ram, 1TB SSD)

------
karmakaze
Daily work: MBP 15" 6core 16GB

Personal: Surface Go 8GB (black type cover)

